# "Rescue" Tortoises/Turtles?



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 13, 2010)

Why does everyone use to the term "RESCUE" so freely? Did you "RESCUE" this animal from a burning building? I'm confused? Is there a Animal Shelter that euthunasizes tortoises or turtles? Would "Adopting" be a more suitable word? I have ran into countless pet owners taking a stroll at the park with their pooches; and the first phrase that comes out of their mouth is: It's a RESCUE!. hahahaha...I find it amusing. Please enlighten me.. I need to know.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 13, 2010)

IMO rescue usually applies to a shelter animal. Since there time is so short in a shelter, it prob feels like rescuing to most people. I offer to take in unwanted turtles/tortoises on my local CL but I don't think I have ever used the term rescue.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 13, 2010)

When I take in a sick and poorly cared for animal of any kind, and nurse it back to good health - I call it a rescue. I did rescue it from death so I think it's appropriate.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 13, 2010)

In the past, I have demanded that an owner turn an animal over to me or I will turn them in for animal cruelty, lol. I am not nice about it. This doesn't just apply to turtles/tortoises, but to dogs, cats, horses, goats, chickens, small pets, you name it. I consider that a rescue - I took an animal from a very bad situation and I get them healthy and find them homes.

If an animal has been abused/starved, and anyone, be it a private individual or AC takes it from that situation, I consider it a rescue. Any animal adopted from a kill shelter in a way can be considered a rescue, as it was saved from impending death, whether it was a surrender or an actual seizure case. I personally feel that euthanasia is sad, unfortunate, but necessary. I would rather animals be put to sleep than beaten or starved to death. 

Anyway, it is semantics, not really anything to get in a dander about. Everyone has a different definition. 

Kristina


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 13, 2010)

ok ok..its starting to make more sense. I have been stereotyping people who use the word "Rescue" as individuals that want society to see them as "Good Humble People" (Im being sarcastic). Individuals who describe themselves to others as being humble, caring and of course "Down to earth";Countless clinches.. It makes me sick...how people can be so narcissistic...and what makes matters worst is; people buy into it...Im sorry I got off topic...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I agree with you. Almost every chelonia I have is missing limbs or eyes, is blind lame or dumb but I never say that I rescued any one of them. I have met strangers in parking lots and I'm given sick/abused turtles or tortoises and I take them home and rehab them and find a good forever home and adopt them out but I never use the word rescue. I have a 3 legged ornate box turtle that I drove 3 hundred miles to pick up. I was told she was a male Russian tortoise. Do you wonder why she was sick? She was not a Russian tortoise but she's an Ornate box turtle. The husbandry is different...ya think? But I didn't rescue her. I took a nice drive thru the mountains in a hot rod car and got a turtle for doing it! I have a Russian tortoise with only one eye and an Ornate box turtle who is blind. I have a pond turtle who is missing her front leg and her rear leg was almost severed so it doesn't work, her name is Wobbles...the sweetest turtle you ever saw, she's wild but she has never not ever once tried to bite me but my RES Scruffie tries to bite me every chance she gets. I didn't 'rescue' any of them. I took them from an unfortunate situation and gave them a home. I don't try to find a home for the ones that are missing limbs or an eye and or are blind. I keep them and watch them develop great personalities as they get comfortable in a safe home where they are socialized and fed regularly and loved. I didn't rescue any of them. I think the term 'rescued' is way over used and the meaning of it has diminished. I think that people use that term to feel important. *I* rescued this turtle...hahaha no ya didn't 
Several of the ones I just mentioned were given to me by my sister. *She* rescued them, not I.
I just keep them and treat them and play with them...it's fun playing with a 2 legged turtle...


----------



## chadk (Apr 14, 2010)

Personally I think ya'll are making much a do about nothing.... But I do think Kimber summed it up nicely.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 14, 2010)

You may be right, Maybe its not a big deal. But their is countless threads on this forum that talk about nonsense topics. There is only so much that be discussed/debate about tortoises/turtles. I posted a thread about 2 weeks ago and it was deemed innapropriate and censored. But why doesn't anybody correct those who use the word RESCUE? If I called a tortoise a turtle..I would get tons of comments. Maybe I didnt get the memo labeled "Only talk about things that are nice and fuzzy". I'm not trying to ruffle anybody's feathers.. or start a debate. I'm just expressing and sharing my observations.


----------



## terryo (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree with Kimber too...absolutely! I have rescued many water turtles from very bad living conditions and found good homes for them....mostly people with ponds. I have also rescued boxies from schools where they were kept in 10 gal tanks and found great homes for them allowing them to live outside for the rest of their lives. I have rescued...there is another word for this situation....dogs from people's back yards who were waiting to be slaughtered for food. What other word could you use besides "rescue". "Rescue...to free from confinement or danger." Most people do "rescue" work because they hate the injustices of the world and want to do something .....anything they can....to help make it right.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 15, 2010)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> I'm not trying to ruffle anybody's feathers.. or start a debate. I'm just expressing and sharing my observations.



Um...correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't you post this thread in the "Debatable" section? 

I think credit should be given where it is due, so if people rescue animals from dangerous/negligent/abusive situations, then they are rescuers, as Terry so concisely defined it...

Sorry Maggie, you may not want to take credit for the work you do in taking in crippled animals and saving them from certain death in the wild or probable death in captivity with ignorant-though-well-meaning keepers, but in my book you are resuing them and should be lauded for caring for them so conscientiously.


----------



## snake_girl85 (Apr 15, 2010)

I interpret "rescue" to mean "taken from an unsuitable situation," or even (though stretching it) "animal in need of a home, not through a breeder, dealer, or store," But I do agree that some people use the term way too loosely, in order to look like a good Samaritan.

I have three that I consider "real" rescues. I received a turtle in junior high from a friend who couldn't keep it (more of an adoption than a rescue), and I broke down and bought an emaciated Uromastyx from a pet store I worked at because I was the only one who could get it to eat. Since I paid for him I don't really consider it a "rescue."

I "rescued" 2 animals in the time I worked at the pet store. Someone brought in a "tortoise" that they had gotten from someone, but she didn't think it was a tortoise. Turns out it was an African mud turtle, who had been kept bone dry for who knows how long (by the previous owner, not this woman). The lady said that she couldn't do an aquatic set up, and we couldn't legally take in water turtles from customers, so I took him home and named him "Francois the Tortois"

The store's reptile supplier often sent us "crappy" animals, and I did what I could with them on site, but one time we got in a group of baby ball pythons that were anorexic, horribly skinny and lumpy, and had terrible scale rot from a previous mite infestation. I convinced the owner to let me take the worst one home to let it die in peace, and wouldn't you know it, he not only pulled through, but you would never guess that he ever had severe scale damage!

The most recent is a leopard gecko brought to the animal shelter I currently work at. He came in prolapsed and (if I remember correctly) with bleeding toes.


I have a friend who has several, several reptiles, and essentially none of them were purchased, all were unwanted or rescued. I admire that.

What annoys me to no end is the number of people (mostly online) saying "I rescued (insert WILD reptile here, usually baby turtle), now tell me how to care for it." No, you didn't rescue it, you stole it from it's natural habitat and put it in a fishbowl! If it got hit on the road or you found it in the middle of New York City, maybe. But finding a baby turtle in a pond and putting it in a poor enclosure is the OPPOSITE of rescuing...


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 15, 2010)

Well after reading all the responses to the thread. I am sticking to my opinion. I put this thread under dabatable topics, because it was the most appropriate. I wasnt trying to start a debate, merely express my opinion. These so-called "Rescuers" need to get over themselves. You are just fascinated with reptiles;like the rest of us. If you want to be an ametuer veterinarian..go right ahead.


----------



## terryo (Apr 15, 2010)

"I wasnt trying to start a debate"
So why did you put it in the debate section.


----------



## -EJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Symantics... I guess it makes them feel better if they say 'Rescue' rather than buying, collected, purchased, obtained... horded...

For many keepers who go under the shield of 'rescuers'... any situation in captivity outside of their own is 'unsuitable'.



Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Why does everyone use to the term "RESCUE" so freely? Did you "RESCUE" this animal from a burning building? I'm confused? Is there a Animal Shelter that euthunasizes tortoises or turtles? Would "Adopting" be a more suitable word? I have ran into countless pet owners taking a stroll at the park with their pooches; and the first phrase that comes out of their mouth is: It's a RESCUE!. hahahaha...I find it amusing. Please enlighten me.. I need to know.


----------



## Nay (Apr 17, 2010)

For many keepers who go under the shield of 'rescuers'... any situation in captivity outside of their own is 'unsuitable'.

Yup Ed, that kinda says it all.
Na


----------



## Kristina (Apr 17, 2010)

Hoarding is a very sad disease, both for the animals and the owners. It is an obsessive compulsive type disorder where the keepers simply feel that no one other than them can care for these animals as well as they can, meanwhile the numbers go up up up to the point where animals are starving and dying from disease and filth, and the owners are often driven from their own homes.

It is true that a lot of hoarders hide behind the rescue mantle, but so do a lot of flippers, especially now in the days of Craigslist. It is sad really. It doesn't mean that EVERYONE who says they are a rescuer is doing this, whether they are 501(3)c or not.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 17, 2010)

Symantics... I guess it makes them feel better if they say 'Rescue' rather than buying, collected, purchased, obtained... horded...
For many keepers who go under the shield of 'rescuers'... any situation in captivity outside of their own is 'unsuitable'.





I take offense at this. While I have bought some turtles/tortoises, the majority of mine, the ones I consider resuces, are not "bought, collected, purchased, obtained, hoarded ..." Most of them are brought to me half dead and dying. I spend huge amounts of money and time nursing them back to health. I don't get reimbursed by anyone and don't get any tax breaks for being a charity. I receive nothing for it except the joy of helping save the life of a little animal. Then I spend considerable efforts trying to place them in a good home so they won't end up that way again. Using the phrase "any situation in captivity outside their own is unsuitable" is hardly applicable to any real rescue situation. I realize this is a debatable thread, but I a feel angry that there are so many trying to do the right thing by animals and we receive these kinds of comments.


----------



## -EJ (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't think of too many turtle/tortoise 'rescues' that do not fit your description... I actually can't think of one but I haven't visited many in the last 10 years.



kyryah said:


> Hoarding is a very sad disease, both for the animals and the owners. It is an obsessive compulsive type disorder where the keepers simply feel that no one other than them can care for these animals as well as they can, meanwhile the numbers go up up up to the point where animals are starving and dying from disease and filth, and the owners are often driven from their own homes.
> 
> It is true that a lot of hoarders hide behind the rescue mantle, but so do a lot of flippers, especially now in the days of Craigslist. It is sad really. It doesn't mean that EVERYONE who says they are a rescuer is doing this, whether they are 501(3)c or not.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 17, 2010)

You are welcome at my house any time.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 17, 2010)

I think maybe they say "rescue" for dogs, if the animla is purebred or looks purebred. so people won't condem them.


----------



## terryo (Apr 17, 2010)

I take offense at this. While I have bought some turtles/tortoises, the majority of mine, the ones I consider resuces, are not "bought, collected, purchased, obtained, hoarded ..." Most of them are brought to me half dead and dying. I spend huge amounts of money and time nursing them back to health. I don't get reimbursed by anyone and don't get any tax breaks for being a charity. I receive nothing for it except the joy of helping save the life of a little animal. Then I spend considerable efforts trying to place them in a good home so they won't end up that way again. Using the phrase "any situation in captivity outside their own is unsuitable" is hardly applicable to any real rescue situation. I realize this is a debatable thread, but I a feel angry that there are so many trying to do the right thing by animals and we receive these kinds of comments.
[/quote]

I totally agree with you!! Absolutely!


----------



## -EJ (Apr 17, 2010)

There are many who try to do right by the animals but any keepers perception of what is right is usually severely skewed.

I've said this time and again... those who I've met that actually do right by the animals... you never hear about.



terryo said:


> I take offense at this. While I have bought some turtles/tortoises, the majority of mine, the ones I consider resuces, are not "bought, collected, purchased, obtained, hoarded ..." Most of them are brought to me half dead and dying. I spend huge amounts of money and time nursing them back to health. I don't get reimbursed by anyone and don't get any tax breaks for being a charity. I receive nothing for it except the joy of helping save the life of a little animal. Then I spend considerable efforts trying to place them in a good home so they won't end up that way again. Using the phrase "any situation in captivity outside their own is unsuitable" is hardly applicable to any real rescue situation. I realize this is a debatable thread, but I a feel angry that there are so many trying to do the right thing by animals and we receive these kinds of comments.



I totally agree with you!! Absolutely!
[/quote]


----------

